# Flying, finally



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i got dally at the end of may and she didnt learn how to fly before the breeder clipped her wings. so now that shes growing her flights back in, im teaching her. i may debate keeping her flighted for the winter since i likely wont bew travelling so much then and theyll be indoors. tsuka will stay clipped cuz hes a little brat.... 
well dally landed on him once and he got mad and kept biting her toes. so he got time out in the cage while dally flew.
shes doing pretty good. heres some photos and a quick video of how im teaching her.












































































at first i worked with teaching her how to fly short distances, from my hand to my shoulder. then i started to her cage then farther and farther each time. then she learned that she can TURN in flight so she landed on the photo frame. then we worked with landing on something harder--the bird tree. shes doing pretty good, only missed and crashed the bird tree once.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Yey! how do you do that! I mean capture them in flight?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

not easily. i focus the camera before she even takes off. the moment she raises her wings to take off i snap the picture because of the delay. i may get it, i may not, it took me 50 tries to get these lol


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I have been doing picture for ages (as you can tell) and have only got one picture (in focus) of Charlie flying. He has his wings raised up and is about to land but My camera has a 10 second delay and focuses straight away though. Might try and capture some shots but I am not promising


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its frustrating lol


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

that sounds encouraging


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol just keep trying, thats all but sometimes it doesnt always work


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I know, I will post you the only one I have got (it isn't that good)


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

still pretty good. its hard to get a clear shot of them in flight. i want to get a clear head on shot of dally in flight.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow..those are great shots!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i got even better with the last flight lesson.

ill post them


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

I loveeeeeeee it ! 
Good Job both of you !


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks  one of them for some reason didnt upload to photobucket but oh well


----------

